# I'm speechless...



## jwbryson1 (Jul 25, 2012)

These are so bad....holy cow.  


We're Engaged-PHOTOS - Gallery


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for that.

'Scuse me while I drive to the hardware store to buy some muratic acid to pour into my eyes.


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh my gawd...!  Where to begin?!

Creeeeepy!!   http://edge.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFiles/picture/2183782/82676950.jpg

Batman!  http://edge.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFiles/picture/2183782/82676928.jpg

Man: Nom nom nom nom...  I'm eating her ear!
Woman: He's grossing me out!!  http://edge.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFiles/picture/2183782/82676932.jpg


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 25, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> These are so bad....holy cow.



Saw your title.. first thought was, he's an attorney... NO WAY that could ever happen!  loL!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 25, 2012)

Even I get tired of hearing myself talk!  No, really!    It's true!!!    :mrgreen:


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 25, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> Man: Nom nom nom nom...  I'm eating her ear!
> Woman: He's grossing me out!!  http://edge.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFiles/picture/2183782/82676932.jpg




My thoughts exactly.  So GROSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS....:mrgreen:


----------



## JAC526 (Jul 25, 2012)

That did not need to be linked.

I can't get that 30 seconds of my life back.

WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY???????????????????????????


----------



## KenC (Jul 25, 2012)

I agree - don't ever do that again


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jul 25, 2012)

#19 - I thought I had a bad farmers tan...

-Ken Turner


----------



## Gaerek (Jul 25, 2012)

You Are Not a Photographer | Exposing fauxtographers since 2011

Um, I'll let the site mostly speak for itself. Keep in mind, these aren't people's personal photos. These are photos taken from "professional" photographer's websites. Presumably, people paid money for these.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 25, 2012)

TheKenTurner said:


> #19 - I thought I had a bad farmers tan...
> 
> -Ken Turner



The "good news" is that they can use that guy's chest as a make shift reflector.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 25, 2012)

Well, the hardware store quit selling muratic acid (due to obvious safety reasons), so I asked where the ice picks were.  Seems those went out of style decades ago, so I just ended up with a scratch awl.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 25, 2012)

Some of them don't seem that bad. Corny and roll-your-eyes worthy, yes, but the range of badness is pretty wide.

One will be a mediocre photo and then the next will be WTF? 

Lol

Edit: #32, whywhywhywhywhy what the hell why?


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 25, 2012)

I think #3 is HIGHsterical.  Is that the "cannon" he shot her with that got her knocked up?  The allusion of his tool is awe inspiring...


----------



## aavivi (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow, just wow...

Sent from my stone tablet using semaphores


----------

